# 6th And final iui (Fingers crossed)



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone,
It went really well   today at the hospital i had 3 foilicles 2 on my left ovary 1st 22mm and the 2nd 18mm and 1 on my right ovary at 15mm my lining is 10mm so it all looks pretty good dont you think ?? We will be having our 6th and final insemination on tues 27th march which is my oldest brothers birthday so hopefully this is the one, We need to be at the hospital at 8am for my DH to have his happy little friends    washed etc etc (Soo sorry too much info) and then at 10am we will then have insemination so i just really need to stay positive   and hope and pray that this last go will be the one i shall keep you all posted and you will hopefully see me on the  in a few days take care and  to you all love nicky.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Nicky,

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for Tuesday.  Keeping my fingers crossed that you get a BFP.
  

Good Luck
Emma


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Here sending you lots of          good luck I hope that all goes well next week.

Emma xx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Good luck Nicky

Jen


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Thakyou very much ladies for your replies i wish you all  too and i shall keep you all posted thanks again nicky.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good luck honey!!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Nicky,

Wishing you lots of luck     

Minkey x


----------



## clarastara (Dec 15, 2005)

GOOD LUCK, NICKY!


----------



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Nicky

just wanted to wish you lots of luck for your iui. I'm also on my lfinal iui cycle and due for basting on saturday ( only get three attempts funded in birmingham)

hope all goes well for you!! Keep positive!!

love janexx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Clarastara-  Thankyou hun for the  wishes it really means alot to me love nicky.
Jane- Thankyou hun for your  wishes too and i wish you  for your 3rd and last iui on sat i have my fingers crossed for the pair of us stay positive   sending you lots and lots of   love nicky.


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

Wishing you tons of luck for tomorrow


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

Good luck-hope it all went well yesterday!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicky

Hope it all went well hunny,wishing you tonnes of luck for the dreaded 2ww sweetie

                                      

Lots of love 
Kelly x​


----------

